# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  Thương mại hoặc trao đổi mẫu tượng 3D :D

## hung1706

Dạ xin chào các bác !
Hiện tại em cần gom góp một vài mẫu tượng 3D chủ yếu là về Tôn giáo như tượng Phật và Chúa. Mục đích là phát triển thêm về in 3D tạo mẫu nhanh. Đồng thời bác nào muốn chạy tượng 3D thì em sẽ up clip hướng dẫn nhanh trên Artcam.
Em đã gom góp đc một số và đang soạn ra một số mẫu sau đó sẽ up link lên forum để chia sẻ với các bác. Đồng thời em cũng muốn trao đổi hoặc thương mại một số tượng 3D khác với các bác trên diễn đàn ta. Kính mong các bác tham gia chia sẻ và trao đổi với em trong topic này nhé  :Big Grin: 

Sau đây là thành quả so sánh chút đỉnh ạ  :Big Grin:

----------

duonghoang

----------

